

What was the first program you ever wrote? - planck
http://www.chrisfinke.com/2008/08/21/what-was-your-first-program/

======
gaius

        10 PRINT "HELLO"
        20 GOTO 10
    

Same as everyone else I reckon :-)

~~~
hopeless
Ditto, although I think I got fancy with the C64 BASIC and used ? instead of
PRINT:

10 ? "HELLO" 20 GOTO 10

------
known
hello world in pascal!

